# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  μουδιασμα αριστερου χεριου πανικος ή ...?

## eleon

γεια σας τις τελευταιες μερες νιωθω κατι ελαφρυ σαν μουδιασμα στο αριστερο μου χερι , στην αρχη ξεκινισε κατι σαν νευρικοτητα το βραδυ σαν να μην ξερω που να το παω και τωρα το αισθανομαι σχεδον συνεχεια σαν ελαφρια μουδιασμενο αλλα δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να τρεχω σε γιατρους ή αν ειναι απτον φοβο μου.τα τελευταια περιπου 5 χρονια παθαινω κατι πανικους οσον αφορα την υγεια μου ανεβαζω υψηλο πυρετο νομιζω οτι εχω ογκο στον εγκεφαλο,βλεπω αιμα στα ουρα νομιζω οτι εχω καρκ.στο ουροποιητικο συστημα , τραυματιζομαι σε καποιο βρωμικο αντικειμενο φοβαμαι οτι θα κολλησω AIDS,τωρα παλι αγχονομαι και κλαιω σαν τρελη φοβαμαι το μουδιασμα στο χερι και φοβαμαι μην εχω σκλυρηνση κατα πλακας,απτη μια λεω μην τρεχω και ψαχνομαι τζαμπα με εξετασεις κ.α και απτην αλλη λεω και αν ειναι και το αφηνω..τι να κανω φοβαμαι κουραζομαι ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ! ειμαι μολις 28 ετων

----------


## betelgeuse

Καλησπερα.
Εχεις απευθυνθει σε καποιν ειδικο για τους πανικους και την νοσοφοβια που περιγραφεις?
Παντως το οτι το χερι σου ειναι συνεχως μουδιασμενο μπορει να οφειλεται και σε πιασιμο.
Σε πανικο δεν νομιζω να οφειλεται γιατι ειναι μονοπλευρο και κραταει πολυ ωρα.

----------


## eleon

οχι.ειχα παει καποια φορα σε ψυχολογο για να συζητησω για οικογεν.προβληματα που ειχα αλλα στις 4 πρωτες συναντησεις που ειχαμε εκεινη απλα με ακουγε και με εβλεπε εντελως ψυχρα χωρις να μου δινει ουσιαστικα λυσεις και απαντησεις και δεν ξαναπηγα γιατι δεν ενιωθα ουτε καλα ουτε οτι παιρνω καποια βοηθεια και ετσι τους εχω παρει απο φοβο τους ψυχολογους νιωθω οτι δεν βοηθανε

----------


## betelgeuse

Μπορει απλα να επεσες σε λαθος ψυχολογο
Θα ηταν καλο να πας σε εναν νευρολογο ωστε να σου κανει πρωτα μια διαγνωση και μετα να βρεις εναν ψυχολογο που να κανει σωστα την δουλεια του.

----------


## anika

Εγω υποφερω απο αυχενικο εχω κηλες στον αυχενα και συχνα μουδιαζει το χερι μου,κυριως το αριστερο.Και εγω ειχα τρομαξει πολυ στην αρχη και νομιζα οτο οφειλοταν στην καρδια(ηταν και απο την αριστερη πλευρα) αλλα τελικα καταλαβα οτι εφτεγαι ο αυχενας.Εχει κοιταξει για αυχενικο;ΠΟυ μουδιαζει στη παλαμη η στο μπρατσο;

----------


## eleon

εσυ τι λες να το ψαξω ιατρικα?

----------


## eleon

ολο το αριστερο χερι.

----------


## eleon

απλα επειδη δεν ειναι εντονο το προβλημα προσπαθω ολη την ημερα να καταλαβω αν οντως μουδιαζει ή αν ειναι ιδεα μου.και απτο αγχος αρχιζω και κλαιω σκεφτομαι τι θα πω στην οικογενεια μου πως θα το αντιμετωπισω κκ κκκ κκκ συνεχεια κακες σκεψεις σκηνοθετω τις βαζω στο play στο μυαλο μου και ζω το δραμα μου....κουραζομαι απτις αρνητικες μου σκεψεις φοβαμαι μην αρρωστησω βαρια και πεθανω και ετσι δεν μπορω να χαρω τις στιγμες που περνανε...

----------


## eleon

ΠΟυ μουδιαζει στη παλαμη η στο μπρατσο;[/QUOTE]

μαλλον μπρατσο περισσοτερο.

----------


## eleon

αυτη τη στιγμη αρχισε να μουδιαζει και το αριστερο μου ποδι αλλα και στιγμιαια πισω ψηλα στην πλατη πισω απτο στερνο.θεε μου τι παθαινω τι εχω?

----------


## eleon

σημερα πηγα σε νευρολογο και με εξετασε μου ειπε οτι δεν βλεπει κατι,αλλα αν θελω να το ψαξω περεταιρω να κανω μαγνητικη αυχενος , εγκεφαλου ή αλλιως να περιμενω να δω αν θα επιμεινουν κι αλλο . Δεν ξερω τι να κανω να περιμενω 'ή να παω να κανω μαγνητικη , παρεπιπτοντως οι μαγνητικες κανεις οσες θες ή δεν πρεπει να κανεις συχνα ? παιρνεις ραδιενεργεια ? κανεις καθολου κακο στην υγεια σου με το να κανεις μαγνητικη? γιατι ειχα κανει μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου πριν 4-5 χρονια περιπου. εαν δεν ειναι τιποτα κακο οπως μου λενε γιατι να νιωθω το μουδιασμα απο τι μπορει να ειναι? απο κατι δεν προερχετε ετσι απτο τιποτα νιωθω να μουδιαζει το χερι μου?

----------


## eleon

αυτο που με προβληματιζει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι επειδη το μουδιασμα ειναι μονοπλευρο και εστιασμενο...ετσι δεν μπορει να ειναι απο αγχος. αρα τι ειναι? ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν μπορει να ειναι απο αγχος φοβο ....τρελα? ..ειναι σιγουρο?

----------


## anika

Mε την μαγνητικη δεν παιρνεις ακτινιβολια ειναι η πιο ακριβης αλλα και η πιο <υγιης>εξεταση.Να κανεις να δεις μηπωςε χεις καποιες κηλες στον αυχενα και σου τα δημιουργει αυτα.Δεν ειναι ιδεα σου παντως τα αισθανεσαι στα αληθεια απλα ευθυνεται προφανως κατι απλο και οχι σοβαρες ανιατες ασθενειας που σκεφτομαστε εμεις.

----------


## eleon

ΑΠΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΨΑΞΩ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΠΙΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ....ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΑΣ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΔΕ ΜΑΜΙΕΤΑΙ... ΑΠΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΨΙΛΟΜΥΡΜΙΓΓΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΤΑ ΦΡΥΔΙΑ...ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΙΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!ΤΟ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΤΟ ΦΡΥΔΙ ΣΑΝ ΦΑΓΟΥΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΑΠΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ-ΑΓΧΟΣ? ΑΑΑ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ....ΑΠΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ.ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΡΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ Ή ΟΧΙ?

----------

